# feels like everyone is against me



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

long vent

i so dont't wanna go to school.. most of my friends r not in any of my classes and have no idea of my social status in my grade (a grade above me or under me).. which is about.. 3 friends..
and then i have more friends from diffrent schools which keeps me sane overall
but in school it sucks. an poeple r against me.. i know its not personal but it hurts. its mainly the same boy, but when people see u getting bullied they change their attitude towards you
incident 1:
i forgot my book n then this kid told gabriel (who likes to snitch on people and diss) to screw me about the book (on a note) and then the teacher was all this is your 4th time go to the library.. and the principle saw me and put me in detention..
2:
another thing with the same boy- gabriel well i was in a bad mood and he was having shots at people.. when he got to me i put him down bad and everyone laughed at him.. (i can be funny and outgoing sometimes) well he came at recess and totally bullied me about it.. threatening that if i ever do that again.... and then his friend kicked me..
i was so mad i swore at him during class and we both got kicked out and we wven had a little fight where i slapped him and stuff  
u only get those freaks in public schools
i guess i have a lot to do with it- if i had more connections with people he wouldn't have dared to do that but this totally made me feel bad and after having a good week where i was outspoken and friendly this 'incident' made me feel bad and well talk less.. this is just so wrong
why do i have to deal with idiots??
gabriel has been bugging me on and off this whole year..
i had this friend who was new we were best friends the first 2 months.. but now she doesn't talk to me anymore and hangs out with these goths..
my school life is not as good as i expected..
its not an irrational fear i'm having - its real!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i'm sorry. i hope everything gets better :hug


----------

